# Service Entrance Conductors



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

the cheapest, acceptable method


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Around here it is almost all SEU to the eve with a weatherhead. I am having a hard time thinking of any houses that have any kind of pipe at all, and very few have a mast setup. If I was to do a mast setup, then I would run aluminum XHHW.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

XLPE USE-2 Sunlight resistant.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

PVC conduit, with aluminum XHHW-2 conductors.

I used to install copper THWN-2 conductors, but that was before the commodity prices went thru the roof.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

pvc sch 80 or EMT with al xhhw conductors. EMT if i dont have to bend and pvc if i have to. Rigid if i poke through the roof. Usually pvc on the bottom of the meter.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Leftover URD from underground services.
Can't beat the cost. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To me a mast goes thru the roof so all of the above is not good. Rigid must be used. If you mean riser than I would say PVC with either THWN or XHHw


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dennis, I think he is asking about just the conductors.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

So here is what Shockdoc encounters many a times, SE cable inside a RMC mast. violation or not?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Dennis, I think he is asking about just the conductors.


I know but people are stating se cable and pvc. I only responded to the others about the rigid and then added the conductors for the op.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> So here is what Shockdoc encounters many a times, SE cable inside a RMC mast. violation or not?


 Not a violation just a waste of money


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not a violation just a waste of money


I thought it might have been since it has a bare neutral.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I thought it might have been since it has a bare neutral.


Bare neutrals can be in metal raceways as service conductors. We used to see that a lot here.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

My question is since USE is just that underground service entrance is it allowed to be used in an overhead service?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i've never installed seu for a service but i have ripped it out to replace with rmc,emt,pvc just saying


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> My question is since USE is just that underground service entrance is it allowed to be used in an overhead service?


No, as it is not sunlight resistant. Now there may be some that may be sunlight resistant but I don't think so.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

LightsOn81 said:


> My question is since USE is just that underground service entrance is it allowed to be used in an overhead service?


If does not have any other markings such as RHW it is not permitted for the riser application. See 338.12(B).


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ampman said:


> i've never installed seu for a service but i have ripped it out to replace with rmc,emt,pvc just saying


Do you want a cookie?

I have installed waaaay more SEU resi services than anything else, and have 0 qualms doing it. Heck, I even happily drop out of the meter socket with SEU and drop it down, poke it through the sill, and into a panel. Doesn't bother me one bit to have that SE not protected by an overcurrent device (other than the aluminum lugs of the meter socket :laughing

That's just how things are done around here. I would have no problem at all running EMT, RMC, or PVC (and strap the crap out of it), aluminum or copper conductors, or whatever. I do what the boss man tells me to, since he writes my checks.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Emt looks like poop on a house, and if you put strut on a house you are a butcher. Rmc is good for a mast only. Usually pvc and alu , are my preferred method. I have never personally installed se cable to the weather head, but use it often from meter socket to panel. My 2 cents.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I know your not talking about conduit from top of panel to weather head..In california try installing anything but ridgid or emt ,poco will say:no:so will your inspector...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ce2two said:


> I know your not talking about conduit from top of panel to weather head..In california try installing anything but ridgid or emt ,poco will say:no:so will your inspector...


I am talking about that, well meter main disco box actually. But I don't live in California...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Do you want a cookie?
> 
> I have installed waaaay more SEU resi services than anything else, and have 0 qualms doing it. Heck, I even happily drop out of the meter socket with SEU and drop it down, poke it through the sill, and into a panel. Doesn't bother me one bit to have that SE not protected by an overcurrent device (other than the aluminum lugs of the meter socket :laughing
> 
> That's just how things are done around here. I would have no problem at all running EMT, RMC, or PVC (and strap the crap out of it), aluminum or copper conductors, or whatever. I do what the boss man tells me to, since he writes my checks.


was not saying it's right or wrong and yes chocolate chip please


----------



## Tomuch4u (May 9, 2012)

The cheapest I have Used From the mast down Triplex which Is Used In moble Home installations as well. And Its a good idea as well From the meter To the Panel But It Must Be In a Raceway Usually Schedule 40 Is acceptible In most states But i have Used XHHW SE Just depends On the situation.


----------



## jedotson77 (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought there was new code against se in pipe?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I simply go to the parts house and ask for 3 x 15-ft pieces of #2 copper (for 100-A service) or 2/0 (for 200-A). I've never looked to see what they've given me, and I just assume it's THHN / THWN.

Sunlight resistant? Better than what the PoCo was using .... PoCo go burned when they got a 'deal' on some gray jacketed stuff that wasn't sunlight resistant a few years back. Now they're running around like mad, trying to change it all out before they start blowing up trannys.


----------

